# Burning smell Nissan Murano



## jcponzio (Feb 4, 2014)

There is a burning smell on our Nissan Murano 2007. It comes from under the hood on the passenger side. Checked the belts and fuse box and everything seems to be ok. Smell is like burning plastic. It occurs with A/C turned off or on. It seems to rule out A/C issues.

Driving me cray, I would like to get some idea before taking it to a mechanic. Car drives perfectly fine.

Any idea?

JC Ponzio


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Does it smell like plastic burning rubber or oil? There maybe be two things. Oil cooler O-ring is going bad which right behind your oil filter behind the passenger side tire. Or very good possibility that your transfer case is leaking and your exhaust is right there. There is a TSB - technical service bulletin on transfer cases leaking on those.depending on the year and manufacture date. You would get a new transfer case or have your old one resealed. I have a 2009 murano in my bay right now with the same issue.


----------



## jcponzio (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for your response. Do you think that I would see oil on the floor when the car is parked in the garage if it is one of the two things that you mentionned? I'll check under the car tonight. Would you have the TSB #?

Thanks again


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

VERY common, look under the car at the resonator. you most likely ran over a bag and it is melted to the resonator. It'll take a while to melt away, but it will go away


----------

